# 2015 A3 turbo failed today



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well about an hour after reading about the TSB on the turbo I went out to my car to find the check engine light on. It ran fine and I didn't really notice any loss of power or anything so I thought it was something else. Brought it to the dealer and turns out the turbo took a dump. Apparently it was the first one the dealer has seen, lucky me. They said they will have it back to me on thursday. :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Two-day turnaround? That's pretty impressive, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Did you order your A3 to be built, or purchased off lot? When did you order your A3?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Having the turbo on hand due to the TSB probably speeds up this process significantly.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

man this is scaring me away from an A3 .


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

Why? With all the manufacturers being much quicker to publicly reveal recalls and TSBs (thanks to GM's stupidity handling its ignition switch recalls), that means you'll never buy another new car!


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> man this is scaring me away from an A3 .


Don't be scared.
Audi is changing out the problematic turbos on cars sitting on the lot. You should not be able to purchase a new a3 with anything other than a revision T turbo. See this thread for more detail http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7018450-21E7-UPDATE-%96-Turbocharger-(NVLW)


----------



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought it off the lot May 20th. Yea so far the process has been no big deal at all. The car ran fine without the turbo, honestly I couldn't even tell the difference. Dropped it off they gave me a courtesy A4 and said pick it up in 2 days. I'm actually glad it happened because now it will be fixed and i don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

Orangetree said:


> Don't be scared.
> Audi is changing out the problematic turbos on cars sitting on the lot. You should not be able to purchase a new a3 with anything other than a revision T turbo. See this thread for more detail http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7018450-21E7-UPDATE-%96-Turbocharger-(NVLW)


I'm not buying this.... My service manager has heard nothing about this, I had to tell him. The techs are clueless also. 

We've sold a couple A3's that I would assume didn't have "t", since they were our first cars. The others that arrived the same time as them have not been touched, not "t". The only "t" we have received are my car and the one we got today, I checked it. 
I wouldn't worry about it since they seem to be covering it without issue. But I wouldn't assume you're getting a "t" cause they are replacing them...


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Do you think your dealership would honor this, Heretic? "Procedure must be performed on applicable vehicles in dealer inventory prior to sale." http://www.goapr.com/support/tsb/21e7.pdf. Also, when you told your service manager about it, was he able to find 21E7?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I can look at this and be cynical and say Audi thought we just weren't good enough to get the Euro exclusive A3/S3 options like "Hold Assist" and "Park Assist" so they gave us defective turbos instead. 



As far as the A3/S3 line goes, is this the first major outbreak report of Turbo issues. Did Europe which had the A3/S3 in all variations since 2013 get any bad batches of turbos as well that we don't know about?

I would think as long as the A3 been in production that by today the A3s would be superb quality.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

Orangetree said:


> Do you think your dealership would honor this, Heretic? "Procedure must be performed on applicable vehicles in dealer inventory prior to sale." http://www.goapr.com/support/tsb/21e7.pdf. Also, when you told your service manager about it, was he able to find 21E7?


I told him the number, he said it was a warranty extension. I left it at that since mines a "t". I'm not stepping on toes or sticking my nose in "business that isn't mine", if you know what I mean. 

I know for a fact they have not replaced any turbos, period. 

I might show him the link you posted, but the less I deal with those people the better. I need to keep my sanity. I know I work with some idiots, but I have to assume if we aren't replacing them others are also not replacing them. My advice, if you buy an a3, check the turbo. If it's not a "t", complain about it till they replace it...


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

I understand. Thanks, Heretic.


----------



## pheare (Jul 29, 2014)

Is this just an issue with the A3? Or S3 as well? I thought the S3 had a different turbo, but thought read somewhere that European s3/R's were having turbo issues as well.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

pheare said:


> Is this just an issue with the A3? Or S3 as well? I thought the S3 had a different turbo, but thought read somewhere that European s3/R's were having turbo issues as well.


You might have this in mind: 
http://m.autoevolution.com/2014-audi-s3-golf-r-and-leon-cupra-developing-turbo-problems-84773.html


Also, gamegenie, here are the revisions according to [email protected] 

"Look at all these revisions:

1.8T Transverse Engine
(Low output engines – Example: Golf / A3 / Leon / Octavia):

06K 145 701 J - Revision 1
06K 145 701 L - Revision 2
06K 145 701 M - Revision 3
06K 145 701 N - Revision 4
06K 145 701 S - Revision 5
06K 145 713 E - Revision 6
06K 145 713 F – Revision 7

1.8T Longitudinal Engine
(Example A4 / A5 / Q5):

06L 145 701 C - Revision 1
06L 145 701 D - Revision 2
06L 145 701 E - Revision 3
06L 145 701 F - Revision 4
06L 145 701 G - Revision 5
06L 145 701 H - Revision 6
06L 145 701 J - Revision 7

2.0T Transverse Engine
(Low output engines – Example: GTI / A3 / Leon / Octavia / S1):

06K 145 702 K - Revision 1
06K 145 702 Q - Revision 2
06K 145 702 R - Revision 3
06K 145 702 T - Revision 4

2.0T Longitudinal Engine
(Example A4 / A5 / Q5):

06L 145 702 D - Revision 1
06L 145 702 F - Revision 2
06L 145 702 P - Revision 3
06L 145 702 M - Revision 4
06L 145 702 R - Revision 5

2.0T Transverse Engine
(High output engines – Example Golf R / S3 / Leon Cupra):

06K 145 702 J - Revision 1
06K 145 702 N - Revision 2
06K 145 722 A - Revision 3

With that said the K04-64 came out in ~2004, is on over 10 different vehicles and still produced today. Part number is still the same. Hopefully these new revisions are the final fix. Seems that way so far!


BTW, FWIW our development vehicle is also a revision R and running strong so far. Has countless dynos, tracked extensively, drag raced, etc, all in blazing hot alabama weather. It seems the main problem child is the K and Q revision from overseas. The R does have problems, but not as extensively it would seem. I haven't hear of a revision T issue yet, and if Audi went out on a limb to replace every turbo sitting on the lot, unfailed, they must believe the problem is fixed. Time will tell."


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

My Turbo failed on me 3 months after I bought the car also. Audi took care of it, car actually runs better is faster and it shifts better. Is all good! covered under warranty.


----------



## pheare (Jul 29, 2014)

Orangetree said:


> You might have this in mind:
> http://m.autoevolution.com/2014-audi-s3-golf-r-and-leon-cupra-developing-turbo-problems-84773.html


Yes, that is what I was thinking of.

I'm still not clear though if the issue has been fixed for the S3/R? Or are all these S3's going on sale now in North America susceptible to this issue and quite possible going to need a new turbo? Article talks about rumors of audi using a new turbo design for 2015 S3's, so hopefully will be a non-issue.


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

G is now out, still failing


----------

